# Un linux che giri da cd senza bisogno di installazione

## erncarg

Mi hanno detto che esistono delle ver. di Linux che girano sul CD cioè non c'è bisogno di installarle, se non sbaglio si dicono "LIVE CD".

E mi hanno indicato appunto tale sito <gentoo.it> per scaricarla.

Ma è vero che è qui questa ver. liveCD e dove posso scaricarla e come funziona il tutto?

Poichè in questo modo si puo vedere il Linux senza bisogno di installazione e se poi piace si puo passare ad una installazione vera e propria.

P.S. per quest'ultima mi hanno consigliato Mandrache.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ti proporrei di iniziare da qui: http://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/Mirrors/knoppix/

credo che sia la migliore per iniziare, di sicuro non il livecd per l'installazione di gentoo.

in ogni caso sei molto OT all'interno di questo forum, però dato che ci sei finito "per caso" direi che ti si può comunque dare un qualche piccolo aiutino.

```
P.S. per quest'ultima mi hanno consigliato Mandrache.
```

primo poni molta attenzione su quello che ti viene consigliato e da chi... mandrake ha cambiato nome da qualche tempo e dall'acquisizione di connectiva si chiama mandriva. quindi non troverai credo nulla ora con il nome mandrake. 

secondo non è molto bello entrare in un'albergo e dire che ti hanno consigliato l'albergo vicino.

cmq benvenuto nel mondo linux.   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> secondo non è molto bello entrare in un'albergo e dire che ti hanno consigliato l'albergo vicino.

 

Soprattutto non è bello entrare nell'albergo senza leggere le LINEE GUIDA e postare una discussione di questo tipo nel Forum italiano (Italian).

Ovviamente quindi ho spostato tale thread da  Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano

Se hai intenzione di provare gentoo, sei il benvenuto, altrimenti sarò costretto a chiudere il thread, in linea con il comportamento assunto fin'ora.

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ti proporrei di iniziare da qui: http://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/Mirrors/knoppix/
> 
> credo che sia la migliore per iniziare, di sicuro non il livecd per l'installazione di gentoo.

 

tra l'altro l'unica gentoo con ambiente grafico stile knoppix che conosco è Pentoo, che ha un bel po' di tool di rete... ma forse è un po' troppo specifica e con questa devo lamentare un po' di problemi, specie per quanto riguarda il framebuffer (che sul mio vaio inchioda la macchina).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'è anche il live cd di lxnay basato su gentoo: http://lxnaydesign.net/

----------

## cloc3

 *erncarg wrote:*   

> Mi hanno detto ...
> 
> E mi hanno indicato appunto tale sito <gentoo.it> per scaricarla.
> 
> 

 

Come ti hanno già risposto, il CD live di gentoo serve principalmente per installare gentoo. Ai tuoi scopi, quindi, non è un prodotto pronto da scaricare.

Piuttosto, da queste parti le cose funzionano diametralmente alla rovescia. Prima si impara ad installare gentoo, e poi ci si prepara da sè un CD (o se vuoi una chiavetta usb) superpersonalizzato.

Non so se sia la logica che ti interessi, ma ammetterai che è una cosa affascinante. 

Ti posto un  di link.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244837-highlight-livecd+dummies.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410389-highlight-livecd+dummies.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Livecd

----------

## erncarg

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ti proporrei di iniziare da qui: http://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/Mirrors/knoppix/
> 
> credo che sia la migliore per iniziare, di sicuro non il livecd per l'installazione di gentoo.
> 
> in ogni caso sei molto OT all'interno di questo forum, però dato che ci sei finito "per caso" direi che ti si può comunque dare un qualche piccolo aiutino.
> ...

 

Quindi come posso capire se voglio una ver. di linux che giri da CD senza bisogno di installazione tu mi consigli quella dal sito :http://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/Mirrors/knoppix/

????

----------

## Ic3M4n

diciamo che è stata la prima distribuzione live con un certo spessore che è nata. quasi tutte le altre si appoggiano agli script di configurazione di knoppix, anche se in generale vi sono molte livecd valide e per gli scopi più disparati. calcola che vanno da vere e proprie distro da server a firewall a distro basate sulla multimedialità o al rescue ed alla diagnostica dei problemi hardware e software. il tutto logicamente senza intaccare l'installazione preesistente sul pc.

comunque non ti consiglio quella e basta, anzi... ti consiglio se ne hai la possibilità di provarne diverse, scoprirai in questo modo un mondo differente dal solito windows, in cui ogni distribuzione varia per caratteristiche e responsività del sistema.

sotto questo punto di vista la  http://lxnaydesign.net/ è molto ben fatta e contiene molte cose carine.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *erncarg wrote:*   

> Mi hanno detto che esistono delle ver. di Linux che girano sul CD cioè non c'è bisogno di installarle, se non sbaglio si dicono "LIVE CD".
> 
> E mi hanno indicato appunto tale sito <gentoo.it> per scaricarla.

 

Visto che sei agli inizi e in pratica non conosci assolutamente linux (senza offesa... nessuno nasce "imparato") ti sconsiglio il livecd di gentoo che è probabilmente il modo più ostico da cui cominciare a capire cosa sia linux (tale livecd si avvia senza interfaccia grafica e se non hai delle conoscenze minime trovarsi davanti al prompt di un terminale può essere frustrante....)

Ti consiglio di scaricare questo livecd che è basato sulla distribuzione più semplice attualmente in circolazione

http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso

Lo so che faccio pubblicità alla concorrenza ma spero che anche gli altri concordino che consigliarti il livecd di gentoo sarebbe solo da sadici   :Wink: 

Prova il mondo linux e rimarrai stupito dalla semplicità e dalla libertà di cui puoi godere... cose che sotto windows ti sogni...

Io da quando ho imparato ad usare linux non riesco più ad usare windows senza avere una crisi di nervi.... mi sento limitato e costretto da un'interfaccia scomoda e primitiva... prova linux per qualche tempo e poi capirai   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di scaricare questo livecd che è basato sulla distribuzione più semplice attualmente in circolazione
> 
> http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
> 
> Lo so che faccio pubblicità alla concorrenza ma spero che anche gli altri concordino che consigliarti il livecd di gentoo sarebbe solo da sadici   

 

Concordo.

A questo punto direi di "affondare il coltello nella piaga" di questo OffTopic e iniziare a discutere delle varie Live in circolazione  :Wink: 

Qual'é la più semplice?

E la più completa come desktop?

E se invece servisse un CD per i casi di emergenza, con tool per riparare il filesystem, la rete e quant'altro?

----------

## golaprofonda

la più semplice è Ubuntu Live

la più completa è senza dubbio Kanotix

quella per le emergenze dico ancora Kanotix, anche perchè ha un riconoscimento hardware spaventoso   :Wink: 

http://kanotix.com/index.php?&newlang=ita

 :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

semplicità: Ubuntu Live

completezza: Knoppix e derivate

Emergenza: SimplyMepis

----------

## Ic3M4n

in più ci metterei anche una live che forniscono con una rivista: hakin9.

fatta abbastanza bene anche se non completissima. comunque de: xfce4 wm: fluxbox

ah! la distro di partenza è gentoo.

----------

## codadilupo

la piu' semplice: Knoppix

la piu' giovane: ubuntu/kubuntu in versione live

la piu' completa: RR4 in versione DVD

per le emergenze: pentoo (basata su gentoo)

non ho dato l'ubuntu come la piu' semplice, perché nella versione live, spesso, non fa il boot su hw particolari. Casini con grub, immagino.

Coda

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema che ho notato con le live basate su ubuntu è che non hanno il boot automatico ma interattivo. knoppix e knoppix-like passi i parametri alla linea di comando per quello che vuoi, ti bevi un caffè e quando torni hai il desktop caricato, con le ubuntu ti trovi invece la scelta della tastiera. in certi casi può risultare scomodo.

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti consiglio di scaricare questo livecd che è basato sulla distribuzione più semplice attualmente in circolazione
> 
> http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
> ...

 

L'ho provata un giorno e devo dire che non ho riscontrato nessun problema su un paio di laptop. Davvero ben fatta.

----------

## funkoolow

Per le emergenze, nessuno cita la System Rescue CD, quindi lo faccio io. Oltretutto è basata pure su gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Per le emergenze, nessuno cita la System Rescue CD, quindi lo faccio io. Oltretutto è basata pure su gentoo 

 

voto anch'io   :Wink: 

----------

## cyclothymia

Ero alla ricerca di una distribuzione live il piu' portatile possibie (magari da mettere in un floppy, ma se non e' possibile va bene anche un cd) che dovrebbe fungere da mediacenter per ascoltare la musica e vedere i divx a spasso (es. da mettere su un pc che ha miliardi di problemi con i codec, o su un pc che ci sta 3 vite per caricare ecc ecc).

Qualche consiglio?

----------

## Sparker

GeeXboX

----------

## randomaze

Merge del thread perchè l'argomento é già stato trattato...

----------

